# Light Riser



## Sup3rFly (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi All,

I run an open top tank with a Fluval Fresh & Plant 2.0 LED and have been on the hunt for some risers to allow it to sit around 2 to 3 inches above the tank. When it's sitting so close to the top of the water it almost makes the tank look cloudy and just looks way too close. When i lift the light up, I get better coverage and everything looks crystal clear.

Does anyone have any DIY or links to risers that could sit on the edge of the tank? 

Suspending the light isn't an option as the ceiling is extremely high.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

There are some out there but a relatively easy way is a plex "sandwich".. 
Sort of like this but not quite..
Anyways good option..
https://www.amazon.com/Hanging-Aquarium-Acrylic-Fixtures-Lighting/dp/B079YPFLMT


----------

